# Concealed weapons license renewal



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

I wasn't aware that you could renew it online...but you can.

https://cwrex.freshfromflorida.com


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

I think it's new.

TALLAHASSEE -- Floridians can now renew their concealed weapon licenses online, Commissioner of Agriculture Adam H. Putnam announced Wednesday.

Concealed weapon licenses can be renewed online
License holders can still renew via mail or at regional offices
For renewal information, click here

“My goal is to make applying for or renewing a Florida concealed weapon license as convenient as possible, and this new online feature gives license holders another option when renewing,” Putnam said.
Currently, there are more than 1.6 million active concealed weapon licenses in the state, and more than 204,000 are set to expire next year.
License holders can still renew via mail or at one of the department’s eight regional offices in Doral, Fort Walton, Jacksonville, North Port, Orlando, Tallahassee, Tampa and West Palm Beach.
A renewal notice will still be mailed out. The notice will be needed in order to complete the online renewal process.
Concealed weapon licenses can be renewed online by visiting https://cwrex.freshfromflorida.com.


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Thanks for posting ! I'm up for renewal this month

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Allen Emmons (May 29, 2010)

this is good info ty


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Why is the Department of Agriculture in charge of this?


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

Because they run the division of licensing


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Renewed mine on Jan. 20 2016 by mail. That's when I first seen about mail renewal. Quick and easy.


----------



## PennFish (Oct 18, 2007)

I went to the tax collectors office here in Niceville, they charge a extra $10 but do the photo there. Turned in the paperwork and had a new cwp show up in the mail 5 days later..


----------

